# My garden is coming along



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

My garden is starting to really take off, my tomatoes are looking good, as are my potatoes, carrots, cabbage, yellow squash, peppers (both green and jalapeno) and lima beans. I also planted some sweet potatoes which are starting to grow stronger and look like they are trying to start "running". I pulled up my first carrot, still small (about 7" long) but it was mighty good and sweet. I am hoping to either can, freeze, or dehydrate my harvest. Gardening is a lot of work, especially when you are growing "organic", but it is well worth it in the end.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I believe that homegrown carrots are so much sweeter and yummier. I dry a lot of my veggies. I do most of them on a box fan because I like the taste better than when the heat dehydrator is used.

Congrats on your garden.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You're in a different climate zone than I. Into the 30's tonight here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is a glorious morning in the SE US. Breezy and mild and lots of sun. The combination of plenty of rain (but not too much) and relatively mild days (except for a few brutally humid ones) have resulted in my raised beds taking off. 
The plants we started from seeds are a bit slow this year but the store bought veggie plants are growing huge.

Pictures from above my wood built raised beds out back and of course Slippy's famous stock tank planters. I hope you enjoy!

View attachment 11175
View attachment 11176
View attachment 11177


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

redhawk said:


> My garden is starting to really take off, my tomatoes are looking good, as are my potatoes, carrots, cabbage, yellow squash, peppers (both green and jalapeno) and lima beans. I also planted some sweet potatoes which are starting to grow stronger and look like they are trying to start "running". I pulled up my first carrot, still small (about 7" long) but it was mighty good and sweet. I am hoping to either can, freeze, or dehydrate my harvest. Gardening is a lot of work, especially when you are growing "organic", but it is well worth it in the end.





sideKahr said:


> You're in a different climate zone than I. Into the 30's tonight here.


Almost funny, here in AZ my garden is on its last legs. Only a few ripening tomatoes left. The tomatoes are the ones I started last October.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My garden is really suffering this year. I got transferred to the drug unit and now I work 12 hour days or more and the only off days I get are at their discretion when they realize I'm about to cost them a fortune in overtime. I have a garden but I just can't muster the strength to weed it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you use Preen. Worked real well for me up in ILLannoyed. Pull the weeds and sprinkle in the Preen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Do you use Preen. Worked real well for me up in ILLannoyed. Pull the weeds and sprinkle in the Preen.


I make Mrs Slippy put on her gardening attire; Cut off shorts, tank top, cowboy hat, and boots. Then I sit on the porch, bourbon and coke in hand and watch her preen and weed...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I make Mrs Slippy put on her gardening attire; Cut off shorts, tank top, cowboy hat, and boots. Then I sit on the porch, bourbon and coke in hand and watch her preen and weed...


Slippy, you do know how to live the good life.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slippy, my man,
We all like to watch her preen and weed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We are in a drought, went from snow to nothing. I store rainwater but was afraid of freeze early april. About 0.10 inches since then.

I do have early stuff started but need to use town water to keep it going. I usually have > 1500 gallons stored at this time.

Not sure how the fruit and perrenials will fare? Had lots of apple blossoms.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> My garden is really suffering this year. I got transferred to the drug unit and now I work 12 hour days or more and the only off days I get are at their discretion when they realize I'm about to cost them a fortune in overtime. I have a garden but I just can't muster the strength to weed it.


Once my plants are big enough to tell what's what, I mulch the heck out of them. Keeps the need to weed way down, and only costs time once. Less watering needed, too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spice said:


> Once my plants are big enough to tell what's what, I mulch the heck out of them. Keeps the need to weed way down, and only costs time once. Less watering needed, too.


Yes ma'am. If my compost is not ready, a local landscape supply has a "garden mix: of mulch/soil and it works well.

As Mrs Slippy's old maid Mabel said years ago, "mulch be yo friend".


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Spice said:


> Once my plants are big enough to tell what's what, I mulch the heck out of them. Keeps the need to weed way down, and only costs time once. Less watering needed, too.


I use leaf mulch, but with it comes slugs/snails. Double edged sword until you clan out the slimers. Will try beer traps this year, have a honey friend, that tends bar so free spew/swill . Iron phosphate works good but costs a lot


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My kid ran the new riding lawnmower over the just planted blueberry bushes.

I think I'm going to take up child abuse for a hobby.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> My kid ran the new riding lawnmower over the just planted blueberry bushes.
> 
> I think I'm going to take up child abuse for a hobby.


NO!!!

An old style push mower for all summer is better.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It is a glorious morning in the SE US. Breezy and mild and lots of sun. The combination of plenty of rain (but not too much) and relatively mild days (except for a few brutally humid ones) have resulted in my raised beds taking off.
> The plants we started from seeds are a bit slow this year but the store bought veggie plants are growing huge.
> 
> Pictures from above my wood built raised beds out back and of course Slippy's famous stock tank planters. I hope you enjoy!
> ...


My garden is actually divided into three areas, I have two raised beds that are full of my compost and everything in them looks fantastic! I have my squash planted in black plastic sheeting and then I have small "traditional" garden (four rows about twenty-five feet each). I must say that your stock tank planters do intrigue me...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

mighty nice redhawk


----------

